# תסרוקות - שתפו!



## Amazing18 (13/12/12)

תסרוקות - שתפו! 
הי בנות,
אני מניחה שההתלבטות שלי נגעה לרוב הכלות פה;
אני מעוניינת בשיער פזור בצילומים, בשיער אסוף מרושל בחופה (אוגוסט..) ושוב שיער פזור במהלך המסיבה.
אשמח אם תוכלו להעלות תמונות של תסרוקות שנוגעות בתלתלים פתוחים מאד (רולים) שיער פזור וכן תסרוקות אסופות למחצה (מרושלות).
אני משתגעת ולא מוצאת באינטרנט כלום!
זה יעזור לי (ובטח שלכמה מאיתנו) המון!

תודה רבה רבה


----------



## RegiKo (13/12/12)

הנה תמונות של תסרוקות שאני מאוד אהבתי...


----------



## RegiKo (13/12/12)

עוד אחת


----------



## Amazing18 (13/12/12)

כןכן ממש בסגנון הזה אני מחפשת..


----------



## Olga1986 (13/12/12)

תסרוקות שחיבבתי


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)

התסרוקת שלי - אסוף מרושל -


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)

ולאחר מכן חצי פזור חצי אסוף - תלתלים פתוחים


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)

ומעוד זווית -


----------



## Amazing18 (13/12/12)

מדהימה! תודה!


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)




----------



## FalseAngel (13/12/12)

אני לא סגורה עד כמה זה נכנס תחת "מרושל" 
אבל זו בהחלט תסרוקת חצי אסופה..


----------



## yulka303 (13/12/12)

מה אתן חושבות בכללי על רק שיער פזור?


----------



## FalseAngel (13/12/12)

כשהוא עשוי נכון, אני אוהבת. 
תראי את הקרדיטים של Scarlet moon, מאוד אהבתי..
ולגבי תלתלים.. ראיתי כמה בנות עם שיער מאוד יפה.


----------



## scarlet moon (15/12/12)

תודה!
מבחינתי אסוף אף פעם לא היה אופציה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (13/12/12)

אני מאוד אוהבת פזור ! 
אני פחות מתחברת לכל התסרוקות, מעדיפה את השיער פזור. 

(אני הייתי עם שיער חלק פזור, בלי שום סיכה / קשת וכו'..)


----------



## Bobbachka (14/12/12)

כשהוא משתלב נכון בהופעה הכללית זה מקסים! 
לטעמי, שיער פזור "פשוט" לא ישתלב טוב בשמלה "עשויה מדי" או באיפור בולט מדי. זה קונטרסט פחות מוצלח.
שיער פזור "פשוט" ילך טוב עם שמלה עדינה/ סגנון כפרי -אבל זו כמובן דעתי הלא מקצועית.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (14/12/12)

מנסיון של טלי פאוור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שהיה לה ספר צמוד בחתונה (שגיא דהרי) שהתחתנה ביולי-

היא הצטערה שבשלב שני פיזרה את השיער
הריקודים גרמו לה למראה מרושל וזה פגע בנוחות שלה. 
הבת שלי מתחתנת השבוע הם המעצב והמאפרת- היא תאסוף מרושל. יש לה שיער מאוד ארוך.

מזל טוב.


----------



## Amazing18 (14/12/12)

מה אתן אומרות על התסרוקות האלה?  http://www.xnet.co.il/PicServer2/pic/20122005/47966/114504472_735.jpg

http://images.nana10.co.il/upload/mediastock/img/76/0/85/85987.jpg

פרקטי? מצטלם טוב בתמונות?


----------



## Bobbachka (14/12/12)

אז ככה, 
הצמה של ניקול מהממת בעיני ואני חושבת שזה יצטלם טוב.
התסרוקת השניה נראית לי יותר מדי מרושלת ואני חושבת שהיא מתאימה יותר לצילומים של דוגמניות לקטלוג ופחות פרקטית לחתונה.


----------



## yulka303 (14/12/12)

השניה נראת כמו "אחריי" של הראשונה..


----------



## L1CDISK (15/12/12)

מסכימה


----------



## siv57 (14/12/12)

מצרפת לך קישור של תסרוקת דומה 
ראיתי את זה בפייסבוק אצל ראם שרביט
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...64637214910.2175449.1259136595&type=3&theater


----------



## lanit (15/12/12)

מצטרפת לבובאצ'קה 
ומוסיפה עוד תמונת השראה:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9635675.-2207520000.1355585271&type=3&theater


----------



## Natalila (15/12/12)

את שלי עשה לי הבן דוד האהוב שלי 
הוא לא עוסק בזה ביום יום זה רק התחביב שלו ושמחתי עליו בעיניים עצומות...
זה סוג של מרושל.. נראה לי. בכל מקרה אהבתי שזה נראה טבעי ולא "מתאמץ".


----------



## Natalila (15/12/12)

*סמכתי 
אלוהים ישמור איזו שגיאת כתיב


----------



## scarlet moon (15/12/12)

שיער פזור עם סיכה 
אני תמיד הולכת עם שיער אסוף או חצי קוקו, ולא אוהבת אסוף בכלל. אז מן הסתם בחתונה זה היה ברור שלא אתפשר על אסוף... בהתחלה חששתי שאם אלך על פזור כמו שאני הולכת תמיד זה לא יראה מיוחד, אבל מן הסתם עם הבייביליס והסיכה וההגבהה   זה נראה הרבה יותר חגיגי, אבל עדיין מאד "אני"


----------



## scarlet moon (15/12/12)

תיקון 
*תמיד הולכת עם שיער פזור (שיער אסוף שמור לספורט בלבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## אביה המואביה (15/12/12)

יואו, כל פעם שאני רואה את התמונות מהחתונה שלך 
אני נפעמת...


----------



## scarlet moon (16/12/12)

תודה!


----------



## m a y a n a (16/12/12)

אפשר קישור לקרדיטים שלך? 
וואו


----------



## scarlet moon (16/12/12)

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=161584319


----------



## L1CDISK (16/12/12)

את פשוט מדהימה!!


----------



## sleep10 (16/12/12)

חצי אסוף מרושל 
יש לי שיער מתולתל ומבולגן באופן טבעי אז רציתי להיראות די דומה לאיך שאני נראית בדרך כלל, רק עם טאצ' כלתי...


----------

